# “Brewgill” fish mount



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Made this Brewgill trophy for a friends annual ice fishing tourney. I hope I win it back…


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Thats cool
Think I could borrow that for the darkhouse?


----------



## Lymanguyoldman6871 (Jan 6, 2018)

Beautiful


----------



## Big Shooter (Jun 24, 2001)

That is awesome!


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

Sweeet!!


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

How much time do you have in that? I bet you could sell those for a nice price. Very creative and damn cool.


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

Wicked awsome work dare captain! Best Brewgill I've sea,n just immaculate


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh wow that thing is awesome


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

DirtySteve said:


> How much time do you have in that? I bet you could sell those for a nice price. Very creative and damn cool.


Honestly, years of drinking, and friends saving caps for us. We always joked about catching a buzz, and getting it mounted, this is the result. About 8-10 hours a fish. Some more. 
The bottle caps go quickly while doing this and it takes a lot. Flattering them by hand one at a time in a 1/2 ton arbor press, and sorting colors. Carve or find a fish shape, and use a pneumatic narrow gauge stapler to affix caps to wood. I run cut tin cans through a crimper for fins. 
My artsy mom used to make beer cap fish and other beer cap art that hung in a few places in Argentine. Before she died, she gave me all of her stuff to make these (10000s of caps). I’ve thought about selling them if the price is right.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Here’s a few more from the garage,


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

I appreciate the compliments. Thanks


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Everyone should start saving their bottle caps for you.


----------



## Mitten state (Dec 13, 2020)

That’s some great talent and awesome artwork.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Incredible!

I don't know why you wouldn't try selling them...very unique. I want to enter your buddies tournament just to have a shot at winning it!

One piece of advice though...


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

You drink all the good beer.


----------



## chednhy (Feb 8, 2012)

Well great now I’ll start buying beer buy the cap color!!! Hope I preserve 😎. 

Amazing work really nice man!!!!!!


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

Vicious Fishous said:


> Made this Brewgill trophy for a friends annual ice fishing tourney. I hope I win it back…
> View attachment 809000



Absolutely artistic talent. Very cool.


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

Those are very cool and creative, Vicious Fishous! Nice work. I live by argentine, you say some are hanging up around town. If any are public, please share, I'd love to check one out in person.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

83Mulligan, I believe there were a couple in the bar on silver lake rd right on Lobdell lake, but I know they went out of business… again so I don’t know where they might be now. I know she made some to be donated as raffle prizes.


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Can't help but notice no busch light bottle tops in there


----------

